# Finished Modding My Pier Cart for the Surf



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Just got a new welder with a spool gun and needed an excuse to weld some aluminum. Put it to good use converting a pier cart I found on Craigslist to a cart for the surf. Just finished and plan on breaking it in come July.


Fixed the cracked welds
Adding expanded metal bottom
Added accessory track with a cutting station and built in knife sheath
Added shock cord strapping
Add balloon wheels







Detailed Build Steps for each modification: DIY: Trick Out An Aluminum Pull Cart for Fishing the Surf - Reckon I’ll


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Had extra aluminum round so I made some sand spikes…finally having to retire a PVC one nearly as old as I am from my first surf rod….next need to add a bracket to the cart to hold it


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’ll work nice.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Added some tackle rigging


----------

